# Weed got wet and changed colors...



## BarryMota (Oct 14, 2015)

Alright so recently I harvested my Pineapple Express plant and let me tell you that it went well and went through at least a half a pound in a month  I forgot I had left a little Baggie of it outside and it's a good 2 grams or so but it rained and I noticed that it turned very light brown, there is still some green in there but it's brown and dry... Would it be okay to smoke it? I mean I can see a lot of crystals on it, it smells okay, will it's taste like shit? I have a bong I figured I can put some ice in it..


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Oct 15, 2015)

it will smoke very mild...no taste and get you high...I water cured once...not bag pretty...but very clean smoke


----------



## BarryMota (Oct 15, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> it will smoke very mild...no taste and get you high...I water cured once...not bag pretty...but very clean smoke


The taste to me was a lil Nasty but I hit it out a bong and I got pretty faded, thanks for the reply


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 24, 2015)

Had some stuff like this before, set it in the window for about a week and forgot about it. Turned like a dry hay color, stuff smoked fine, can't say it was the great tasting like it were fresh but the buzz didn't deteriorate so much as the pot itself. It's all an aesthetic sort of thing but I bet if I left it there for far longer, there could have been some noticeable changes to its 'high'.


----------

